# Des musiques à me conseiller ?



## lina2601444 (29 Décembre 2017)

Salut comment allez vous ?
Je voulais savoir si certain d entre vous avez des musiques à me faire écouter ? 
Que vous les aimiez bien ou les connaissiez juste je suis preneuse  
En ce moment je sais pas  trop quoi écoute et j ai envi de découvrir de nouvelles musiques voilà merci d avance 
Et désolée pour les fautes je suis encore jeune [emoji28]
Bonne fête de fin d année à vous tous , reste comme vous êtes surtout [emoji173]️[emoji292]


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (31 Décembre 2017)

Tu aimes bien quel style ?


----------



## NO75 (18 Janvier 2018)

Hello,

Sujet fantôme...j'aime assez l'idée 

bref, pour ceux qui aiment l'électronique, le hip-hop, des trucs un peu oldschools aussi, un peu spé...voir pas mal spé...

Flying Lotus, Jay Dilla, Tom Yorke, Nicolas Jaar, Aphex Twin pour faire un peu de teasing...

mais il s'agit de bien plus que cela, et je vous laisse le soin de découvrir 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMSboTYuM5pC3_yKoIM_MXQ/playlists


----------



## zizibitepenis (21 Avril 2021)

lina2601444 a dit:


> Je voulais savoir si certain d entre vous avez des musiques à me faire écouter ?


wsh je te conseille la secte phonétique (c 1 ancien groupe de rap assez spécial surtout hippocampe )


----------



## Lamahi (22 Avril 2021)

Si vous êtes du genre RAP français mais du genre « un peu vulgaire » la référence, c’est JUL, SCH etc...

Un titre que j’aime beaucoup de JUL, qui n’est pas trop vulgaire :






et un de SCH :






En espérant que vous les écouterez


----------



## aCLR (22 Avril 2021)

Pour la musique, c'est par là !


----------

